# Boy Scouts Of America UP Engine



## rrdude (Apr 6, 2010)

Since they pick up and drop off so many scouts who are going to/from Philmont........

UP # 2010 in BSA Dress for BSA 100th Birthday


----------



## MikefromCrete (Apr 7, 2010)

rrdude said:


> Since they pick up and drop off so many scouts who are going to/from Philmont........
> UP # 2010 in BSA Dress for BSA 100th Birthday


I don't think the UP likes to have its specially-painted locmotives off the property. And I'm sure they wouldn't want to anything to do with helping Amtrak.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 7, 2010)

Real nice! Amtrak to Raton was my first experience on the trains. 16 years later, I'm hooked!


----------



## jambo Bound (Jul 3, 2010)

They should have used it to pull a trainloads of Boy Scouts and their leaders (Scouters) to the National Jamboree near Fredericksberg Va. Pretty sure UP has enough cars and/or borrow some to do that. As is I will bet over 90 per cent of those involved in Scouting have no idea this paint job exists.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jul 3, 2010)

jambo Bound said:


> They should have used it to pull a trainloads of Boy Scouts and their leaders (Scouters) to the National Jamboree near Fredericksberg Va. Pretty sure UP has enough cars and/or borrow some to do that. As is I will bet over 90 per cent of those involved in Scouting have no idea this paint job exists.


Fredericksberg, VA., is way far from any UP line. As a previous poster said, they like to keep the Heritage/special paint job locos on their own lines. A photo in a Boy Scout publication or website would get the word on the loco around to Boy Scouts. Do they still publish Boy's Life magazine? Back in the stone age, I had a subscription to Boy's Life and really enjoyed it, even though I was never a Scout.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 4, 2010)

They do, and the UP 2010 has been featured in a bunch of BSA publicity (not sure about Boys Life, I don't usually read my son's copy).


----------

